# Favorite dog books!



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok, I am on a search to collect really good books on dog behavior and training. 

I recently bought 'The Art of Raising a Puppy' by the Monks of New Skete. Interesting Read. What about their other book?

I also wanted to pick up 'Dog Sense', 'The other end of the leash' and a few others.

What do you all think of the Monks of New Skete books? 

Instead of books just about the GSD, I am more looking for dog psychology/behavior and training books...I am going through the sticky thread though.


----------



## cpatrzyk (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the Monk's books. Somewhat outdated IMO, but a wealth of information non the less.
Although not a training book per se, I highly recommend "I & Dog" by the Monks of New Skete
...more of an inspirational photo book. Check it out.

Personally, 'Dog Training in 10 Minutes" by Carol Lea Benjamin has been my favorite training book.
hope this helps!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I like "The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I like "The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell


ditto


----------



## JustJim (Sep 6, 2010)

_Train Your Dog Like a Pro_ by Donaldson is a rather nice introduction to training.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

TankGrrl66 said:


> Instead of books just about the GSD, I am more looking for dog psychology/behavior and training books...I am going through the sticky thread though.


The sticky thread is not limited to books about GSDs only 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-recommendation-please-add-your-favorite.html

All of my favorites are listed in that thread already


----------

